# Doctor / GP



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good GP in Dubai?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Which area in Dubai?


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

any area really.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

If Jumeirah isn't too far, I've been happy with Dr John Callaghan at General Medical Centre, Magroody's Centre, Beach Road.


----------

